# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Internet of Things from Intel Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Intel Corporation

Home page - intel.com/IoT

Smart City: Intel and San Jose, California, USA

twitter.com/Inteliot

Intel Tiny Smart Home

----------


## Airicist

Intel Gateway Solutions for IoT 

Published on Jun 3, 2014




> Billions of things that affect virtually every aspect of our lives are becoming connected and sharing data in the Internet of Things (IoT). This connectivity is critical to generating the intelligence that can transform business, but how do you get valuable data off of legacy equipment securely, without replacing existing infrastructure? Intel® Gateway Solutions for the Internet of Things connect legacy and new systems, and enable seamless and secure data flow between edge devices and the cloud, unlocking the value of industrial data. Intel, along with McAfee and Wind River, provides pre-integrated, pre-validated hardware and software building blocks, with security, connectivity, and manageability features that speed to time to market and reduce deployment costs.

----------


## Airicist

An Intelligent Gateway For Smart Energy 

 Published on Jun 30, 2014




> Intel, Tatung and Elitegroup Computer Systems (ECS) are working together in Taiwan on an Internet of Things (IoT) application focused on smart energy savings for businesses. The newly developed intelligent gateway integrates an Intel® Quark™ SoC and combines the I/O board to provide a smart connection between energy management systems and other commercial building devices. Intel, Tatung and ECS have now completed first-step verification with excellent performance on a smart, energy-saving conference room. The next step will be to realize an entire smart building.

----------


## Airicist

Transform Manufacturing with the Internet of Things 

Published on Jul 10, 2014




> The Internet of Things is revolutionizing manufacturing. Intel provides the foundation for intelligent factories with silicon that scales from factory floor to datacenter, comprehensive security, API management, and pre-integrated hardware and software solutions. These technologies enable vital new capabilities, such as predictive maintenance, improved yields, higher quality, and remote manageability. From silicon to services, things to the datacenter, today's smart factories are built on Intel.

----------


## Airicist

Living Labs 

 Published on Sep 9, 2014




> Intel Labs is collaborating with world-leading global cities to create Living Labs in order to understand the positive impact of IoT technologies can bring to city life.

----------

